# behringer 502 connection ?



## rman222 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
I am setting up a Behringer 502 with ECM8000 mic and UCA202 sound card.
The connection FAQ shows coming from the "main out" of the 502 using a 1/4" TRS to RCA adapter to connect to the 202. 

Is there any reason not to use the tape output rca connector on the 502?
that elminates the need for the TRS-RCA adapter.

Thanks in advance for any advice.
Joe H


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Joe, the manual says the tape outs are wired in parallel to the main outputs, so it should work. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rman222 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Joe, the manual says the tape outs are wired in parallel to the main outputs, so it should work. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Wayne,
Thanks for the reply. It looked to me like it should be the same, but I wasn't sure if there was something I was missing.
Joe


----------

